# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  السودان vs يوغندا نقل مباشر

## مرهف

*الثلاثاء 8 . فبراير . 2011
 السودان  vs  يوغندا 
...


*

----------


## midris3

*اللهم وفق المنتخب
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم انصر السودان 
وثبت اقدام ابناء السودان
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اللهم اسالك ان تنصر السودان نصرا مؤزرا
                        	*

----------


## زهير مصطفي حسن

*المباراة ليست بالسهلة نسبة لتفوق المنتخب اليوغندي علي منتخبنا في آخر مبارياتهما مع بعض
نتمني ان يلعب منتخبنا مباراة حماسية حتي نفوز بهذه المباراة و نضمن الصعود بشكل كبير
*

----------


## midris3

*قووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*ما عارف من بحضر في النت وفي قون لي السودان الدقيقة 11
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مصعب راقدلو فوق راي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وين التغطية يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مرهف اتوهط قدام التلفزيون ونسانا
انا قاعد في النت والنت بتاع البلدية ضعيف شديد مقطع الصورة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*لكن السودان عاصر تماااااااااااااااام 
مصعب من نص الميدان ينبلها 
بهاء الدين لي حسي هجمتني خطرات والحمد لله طلعهم 
الدخل القون منو لي حسي ما عرفتو
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هاك لو نتك ما بتاع البلدية
http://www.justin.tv/abasia55#/w/841038816/11
*

----------


## midris3

*نهاية الشوط الاول بتقدم المنتخب السوداني بهدف
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الهدف كاريكا
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*أها

الوضعى كيف أسى..؟؟

النت عندى ضعيف
ما قادر أتابع كويــــس..
*

----------


## midris3

*لسا النتيجة في حالها
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*ضربة ثابتة خطرة يبعدها بهاء الدين ما شاء الله علية 
قبلها في انفراد لي مهند ضاع
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*مافى جديد ..؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الكلام جميل جدا 
عقبال الختام
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما شاء الله
النتيجة لسة 
مافي جديد يا معتز
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*لسا والنت ماشي على اسواء
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كاريكا دا شكلو  حيجي المريخ الموسم الجاي 
اممم مجرد نكتة غير جادة طبعا 
المنتخب اللاعب ولا مجال لهلال مريخ هنا
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما شاء الله
النتيجة لسة 
مافي جديد يا معتز



 
وعليكم السلام
تسلم يا حبيبنا









قولو يـــــــــــاااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كاريكا دا شكلو حيجي المريخ الموسم الجاي 
اممم مجرد نكتة غير جادة طبعا 
المنتخب اللاعب ولا مجال لهلال مريخ هنا



 


:022::hghkl::022:
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ألــــــف
ألـــــــــــــــــف
ألــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

للســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــودان
وطنا الغالى
*

----------


## midris3

*الدور االتاني الدور التاني الدور االتاني الدور التاني الدور االتاني الدور التاني الدور االتاني الدور التاني الدور االتاني الدور التاني الدور االتاني الدور التاني الدور االتاني الدور التاني الدور االتاني الدور التاني الدور االتاني الدور التاني الدور االتاني الدور التاني الدور االتاني الدور التاني الدور االتاني الدور التاني الدور االتاني الدور التاني الدور االتاني الدور التاني
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروك يا شباب ومشكور يا midris3
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*يديك العافية يا حبيبنا الغالى
midris3
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*مبروك الفوز للسودان الوطن الحبيب
يا جماعة الخير راجي مش افضل من بكرى حفيان التاني دا
وبله مش افضل مية مره من هذا الخليفة هاوووووووووووووووووووووى دا المنتخب مال-------------
الراجل دا الظاهر عليه خاف من اعلام الافك والهلاك
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الف مبرووووووك وعقبال الكاس
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

وعليكم السلام
تسلم يا حبيبنا











الله يعطيك العافية يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

:022::hghkl::022:



دا الواجب يا معتز
                        	*

----------


## ود الزعيم

*مبرووووووووك الانتصار والى الامام
                        	*

----------

